# Introducing Boxer



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

This is my newest little black fox guy Boxer who came all the way from webzdebs in Scotland to me in Wales.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thankyou again debs for this little sweety


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

LOVE that first photo - poor stone dragon looks terrified of the ickle mousey!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That's a tan. Not fox.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The tan vs fox of it is probably most visible in person, as the quality of light can make photos come out quite yellowy. It's a common fault of foxes to have tan at the demarcation line, and given the tanness you see there, I suspect the faint tanness of the belly is actually just the light. On a black, I'm used to the tan bellies having a much darker shade, as there's really no excuse for a very pale belly on a black tan mouse.


----------



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Aaawww.... I love tans, they look like little rottweilers *^^*!! I'm getting one myself in a couple weeks!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> there's really no excuse for a very pale belly on a black tan mouse.


It's actually extremely common for a tan mouse to be confused with a fox mouse due to lack of pheomelanin in a lot of stock.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's hard to tell with either a bad fox or a bad tan...unless you know the background.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

moustress said:


> It's hard to tell with either a bad fox or a bad tan...unless you know the background.


Very true... that mouse could be either.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

parents are Pink Eyed White and Cinnamon, grand parents on PEW side are siamese and burmese.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

aww he looks like he's loving his new home!

His belly does seem to have become a lot more yellow so it could be he is a tan after all - he certainly looked fox here, with the slight hint of tan on the line which I read was a common fault.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

he loves his toilet rool tube and practualy lives in it, he is a lot quieter than my other boys. Fox, Tan either way im happy with him.  allthough he is in the dog hous at the moment (ive done a post on the lounge about it lol)


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

awww he's way too cute, he won't be in there long


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

im amune to the cute face with the rats, my munro used it too much as a baby but im not amune to the mice yet


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, he's sweet!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

sweet but stroppy lol he sulks over everything, i think he needs a female to whip him into shape :lol:


----------

